# advice on potty training - HELP stuck



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all,

not been on here in a while but need help with potty training.  My DD is 26 months and has started potty training herself, now she has been doing this on and off for the last 8 weeks (we have had her 11 weeks), she is really good at doing it - but will only ask when she has nothing on other than her vest, change of story when i put knickers on with leggings she then does not tell me when she needs a wee wee so wets herself and comes up to me and says 'i had a wee wee' but if she needs a poo poo then she will go and has no trouble pulling her pants down or up.  Now i have tried her back in nappys again but she just takes it off again so she is bare bummed, is there anything i can do ? i have re read potty book to her but have not got any ideas on how to handle the situation, just dread walking to the shop with her and if she does not tell me then she will have wet pants - any advice will be good


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Try 'Dry like Me' pant liners from asda and when out I'd stop asking her if she needs to go and just take her every 30mins. 
Our LO has been a pest for ages -perfect with just a t-shirt on at home but awful once dressed! We use a liner to give me some 'grace' time and I ask him if he needs to go every 20-30 minutes, and I take him and make him go every hour. Rewards work well -he loves orange so he gets an orange coloured sticker.


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, My heart goes out to you. Potty training is a nightmare.
It sounds like your LO's has made a really good start though.
We went for a special shopping trip out just to Get "lovely big girl knickers". Some of the books for girls about potty training might help too (obviously the girls in books are all wearing knickers).


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you pps I got some dry like me yesterday so going to start on them today and hopefully goes well, wish us luck x


----------

